# Ears



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so everyone knows that there are several types of goats, so there are several types of ears. I know that nubian ears often get cold, sometimes cold enough for frostbite, so my question is when you are planning a trip to the cold mountains, do you leave the floppy ears at home and take the "alpine" type ears or the "no ears"?
How cold does it have to be to start damaging the floppy ears?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Good question. I have no idea.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Our goat has some pretty serious airplane ears (he's an alpine/nubian cross, so his rather sizable ears stick straight out then flop down). But despite their size and conspicuous placement, they've only been frost nipped once, and it was when we were living at 9,000 feet elevation in Colorado. He was living in a pasture with my horses with nothing but a little bit of tree shelter and a single-wall windbreak (neither of which were ever used). We had a pretty nasty cold snap one year and the temp. dropped to between 20 to 30 degrees below zero (not counting windchill) for several days. That was when I noticed a crustiness around the outside edges of Cuzco's ears. So I made him some earmuffs out of a pair of mittens that I got at the thrift store. He loved his earmuffs! And we never dealt with frozen ears again!
[attachment=0:14shx3l3]Cuzco_earmuffs.jpg[/attachment:14shx3l3]
I would say that his ears start getting uncomfortably cold at around zero. If it's much warmer than that he objects to having the earmuffs installed.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

What a great picture!! :lol:


----------



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

wow!! Thanks for the information!! Thats good to hear... I love the pics of him with his ear warmers.....


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Just came across this ...thought it was great! Could possibly create your own for floppy eared goats. :lol: 
[attachment=06p7etba]earwarmers.jpg[/attachment6p7etba]

From:
http://www.sinnamonshowsupply.com


----------

